# Aquinas mp3s



## RamistThomist (Mar 12, 2007)

Where are some downloadable (free) mp3s on St. Thomas Aquinas?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 12, 2007)

Speaking of Aquinas, what are some Roman Catholic commentaries? I would like to know What the Roman Church teaches about Romans 9.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 12, 2007)

Jacob,

I found a few here:

http://www.ourmedia.org/allmedia&uid=23821


Lots of other stuff too, hopefully there's something useful in there!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 13, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Speaking of Aquinas, what are some Roman Catholic commentaries? I would like to know What the Roman Church teaches about Romans 9.



Try the "Sacra Biblia" series of commentaries (I think that's the right name). They have one on Romans. Don't remember the commentator's name. The series comes from a moderately critical Roman Catholic position, according to D. A. Carson's _New Testament Commentary Survey_.


----------



## Ravens (Mar 13, 2007)

There's also a Roman Catholic commentary series called _Sacra Pagina_.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 13, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> There's also a Roman Catholic commentary series called _Sacra Pagina_.



_That's_ the one I was thinking of. I didn't think I had the title right. Thanks for the correction, brother.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 13, 2007)

bookslover said:


> _That's_ the one I was thinking of. I didn't think I had the title right. Thanks for the correction, brother.




are those commentaries online somewhere?


----------



## bookslover (Mar 13, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> are those commentaries online somewhere?



Don't know; probably not.


----------



## DTK (Mar 14, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Speaking of Aquinas, what are some Roman Catholic commentaries? I would like to know What the Roman Church teaches about Romans 9.


Probably one of the most extensive commentaries on Romans by a Roman Catholic would be Joseph A. Fitzmyer, S.J., _Romans, A New Translation with introduction and Commentary_, The Anchor Bible Series (New York: Doubleday, 1993). Fitzmyer is not a liberal _per se_, in spite of the claims of some Roman apologists, he would be more in the center in his perspective. His commentary is scholarly, and very thought-provoking in some places. This following quote is rather interesting to me, because although he tries to recast the meaning of how Paul understood justification, nonetheless, he grants the standard meaning of that word group...


> *Joseph A. Fitzmyer, S.J.:* “Justification” is drawn from Paul’s Jewish background, expressing a relationship between human beings and God, a judicial relationship, either ethical or forensic (i.e. related to human conduct and law courts: Deut 25:1; cf. Gen 18:25-26). _Dikaios_, “righteous, upright,” usually denoted a person who stood acquitted or vindicated before a judge’s tribunal (Exod 23:7; 1 Kgs 8:32; Job 31:35-37), and thus a right relationship with other human beings. See Joseph A. Fitzmyer, S.J., _Romans, A New Translation with introduction and Commentary_, The Anchor Bible Series (New York: Doubleday, 1993), p. 116.



In his commentary on Romans, Joseph A. Fitzmyer, S.J. comments that Luther was not the first to invoke _sola fide_ in his translation of Romans. Others used the term in a broader context as well. Below is an extended quote of what Fitzmyer states on pp. 360-361 of _Romans, A New Translation with introduction and Commentary_, The Anchor Bible Series (New York: Doubleday, 1993).



> At 3:28 Luther introduced the adv. “only” into his translation of Romans (1522), “alleyn durch den Glauben” (WAusg 7.38); cf. _Aus der Bibel_ 1546, “alleine durch den Glauben” (WAusg, DB 7.39); also 7.3-27 (Pref. to the Epistle). See further his _Sendbrief vom Dolmetschen_, of 8 Sept. 1530 (WAusg 30.2 [1909], 627-49; “On Translating: An Open Letter” [LuthW 35.175-202]). Although “alleyn/alleine” finds no corresponding adverb in the Greek text, two of the points that Luther made in his defense of the added adverb were that it was demanded by the context and that sola was used in the theological tradition before him.
> 
> Robert Bellarmine listed eight earlier authors who used sola (_Disputatio de controversiis: De justificatione_ 1.25 [Naples: G. Giuliano, 1856], 4.501-3):
> 
> ...



DTK


----------

